# gravador de cd para gnome

## Gotterdammerung

existe algum gravador de cd estilo k3b para gnome?

----------

## Karma_Police

Eu uso o xcdroast (emerge xcdroast). Parece-me ser +- o que procuras. Pelo que estive a pesquisar pareceu-me ser o melhor. warning: Tens de correr 1º como root para o setup inicial.

----------

## To

Tb uso o xcdroast, e não me queixo ( muito, hehe ).

Tó

----------

## Gotterdammerung

o pior é que eu também uso o xcdroast.   :Laughing:   é só que eu tinha esperanças de que existisse um gravador de cd à la k3b em gtk. IMHO o k3b é o melhor gravador de cd para linux. de qualquer forma, obrigado pela dica.

----------

## malloc

 *Scitale wrote:*   

> eu tinha esperanças de que existisse um gravador de cd à la k3b em gtk...

 

Isso enquadra-se naquelas esperanças tipo a M$ fazer um OS sem mts bugs ou a ATI lançar drivers de jeito pro Linux    :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## klap

aes

esse xcd grava dvd tb?

*duvida

eu sou novo user de gentoo, no suse eu poderia usar programas de kde no gnome e vice verça.no gentoo tb ?

pois eu instalei o k3b soh com o gnome aki na minha maquina(gentoo) e as flags estao -qt -kde e instalou de boua e aparente esta normal.

tnx

----------

## fernandotcl

 *klap wrote:*   

> eu sou novo user de gentoo, no suse eu poderia usar programas de kde no gnome e vice verça.no gentoo tb ?

 

Sem problemas.

 *klap wrote:*   

> pois eu instalei o k3b soh com o gnome aki na minha maquina(gentoo) e as flags estao -qt -kde e instalou de boua e aparente esta normal.

 

As use flags são ignoradas nesses casos. É como instalar Xorg com "-X" nas use flags.

----------

## Mythos

xcdroast também o uso sem problemas e quanto a ATI estou com esperanças que no final do ano eles cumpram o prometido  :Razz: 

----------

## klap

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *klap wrote:*   eu sou novo user de gentoo, no suse eu poderia usar programas de kde no gnome e vice verça.no gentoo tb ? 
> 
> Sem problemas.
> 
>  *klap wrote:*   pois eu instalei o k3b soh com o gnome aki na minha maquina(gentoo) e as flags estao -qt -kde e instalou de boua e aparente esta normal. 
> ...

 

Ah okok.

Esses baratos de portage e use flags sao mto novos pra mim...

Mas to me divertindo bagarai ^^

Pq o problema de nao usar k3b no gnome?

----------

## xef

O problema de usar k3b no gnome é que para o instalar vai ser preciso instalar qt e mais não sei quantas bibliotecas do kde, que demoram a compilar, ocupam espaço em disco e como são mais bibliotecas a ser carregadas acabam por carregar mais a maquina.

E tambem por ser kde, graficamente não se encaixa muito bem no gnome...

----------

## klap

 *xef wrote:*   

> O problema de usar k3b no gnome é que para o instalar vai ser preciso instalar qt e mais não sei quantas bibliotecas do kde, que demoram a compilar, ocupam espaço em disco e como são mais bibliotecas a ser carregadas acabam por carregar mais a maquina.
> 
> E tambem por ser kde, graficamente não se encaixa muito bem no gnome...

 

boa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Festrati

Kra uso o Xcdroat para meus cds..

mais tem o eroaster que é em gtk e usa o cdrdao por baixo, esse tb é bem legal pra quem quer algo parecido com o k3b...

falowz ar

----------

## xef

Serei o unico a usar mkisofs + cdrecord?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Festrati

 *xef wrote:*   

> Serei o unico a usar mkisofs + cdrecord?  

 

eu utilizava eles kra, mais no dia que fui gravar  mp3 como audio em um cd eu tirei essa onda da cabeça.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *Festrati wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mais tem o eroaster que é em gtk e usa o cdrdao por baixo, esse tb é bem legal pra quem quer algo parecido com o k3b...
> 
> 

 

maneiro! não chega a ter todas as funcionalidades do k3b, mas é bem legal também.

----------

## NatuNobilis

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *klap wrote:*   pois eu instalei o k3b soh com o gnome aki na minha maquina(gentoo) e as flags estao -qt -kde e instalou de boua e aparente esta normal. 
> 
> As use flags são ignoradas nesses casos. É como instalar Xorg com "-X" nas use flags.

 

Na verdade, fernandotcl, o k3b suporta o termo kde sim. Se você instalar o k3b com o termo kde ativo, ele vai instalar o kde-base/kdebase. Já se você instalar com -kde (como eu fiz), ele só precisa da qt e kdelibs.

E klap, antes de instalar um pacote (emerge pacote), é sempre bom você verificar quais termos USE ele suporta. Pra isso, dê o comando emerge -pv pacote.

Por exemplo, um emerge -pv k3b dá o seguinte resultado aqui:

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-0.11.12-r1  +arts -debug +dvdr +encode -flac -kde +mad -monkey +oggvorbis  3,103 kB 
```

Isso mostra que o ebuild do k3b leva em conta os termos USE arts, debug, dvdr, encode, flac, kde, mad, monkey e oggvorbis. Note então que ter um -qt definido no seu make.conf não altera em nada a instalação do k3b, mas um -kde altera.

----------

## xef

 *Festrati wrote:*   

>  *xef wrote:*   Serei o unico a usar mkisofs + cdrecord?   
> 
> eu utilizava eles kra, mais no dia que fui gravar  mp3 como audio em um cd eu tirei essa onda da cabeça.

 

Há uns guias pra isso, mas nesses casos mais vale usar alguma coisa que faça mesmo o trabalho por nós   :Very Happy: 

----------

